# Grantham Water Works, Lincs, February 2017



## HughieD (Feb 6, 2017)

Revisit for me this one. Wasn't happy with my first set of pix. Was having issues with my lens (needed wider angle one), didn't have that strongest torch (was having issues getting the auto-focus to focus) plus was new to light painting. Recently got a new 10-18mm so was dying to try it out. To my delight this place was still doable so down I went. Won't do the history bit as you can find all I could find out about this place in my previous report HERE.

I've subsequently realized that the report from 2007 that I first saw was a second reservoir tank that was next to this one but not accessible.

Here's the pictures. Certainly better than my first attempt at this place:


img8783 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8782 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8780 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8777 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8774 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8772 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8768 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8760 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8758 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8756 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8753 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8746 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8784 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## krela (Feb 6, 2017)

It's hard to imagine these stored water. Beautiful brickwork and nice photos. Cheers.


----------



## smiler (Feb 6, 2017)

Great pics Hughie, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Feb 6, 2017)

smiler said:


> Great pics Hughie, Thanks



Cheers Smiler


----------



## pineapplesnail (Feb 27, 2017)

Pics came out great! What do you think all the tea lights are about? Not the most romantic setting...


----------



## HughieD (Feb 28, 2017)

pineapplesnail said:


> Pics came out great! What do you think all the tea lights are about? Not the most romantic setting...



Someone trying to get all atmospheric? Guess it could work.


----------



## fluffy5518 (Mar 1, 2017)

You can't beat vaulted roofs and red bricks - a winning combination !! Nice set of pics, looks like you're getting the hang of this light painting lark.


----------



## HughieD (Mar 1, 2017)

fluffy5518 said:


> You can't beat vaulted roofs and red bricks - a winning combination !! Nice set of pics, looks like you're getting the hang of this light painting lark.



Cheers man. The key is having a good torch or two!


----------



## yangchen324 (Apr 9, 2021)

How do you get here?


----------

